

Why Blippy Failed - fezzl
http://blog.zuupy.com/why-blippy-failed

======
nametoremember
If you can find an idea that is different and people want then you should
probably go for it. The problem with Blippy was that the idea was the
bottleneck. Not enough people liked it.

Facebook might have started as a standard social networking site but it
innovated fast and innovated differently. It pushed new designs even with
loads of complaints, it ignored music which was one of MySpaces biggest
features and it had other sites like Bebo scrambling to catch up on them.

